# Foal watch 2010.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know we had one of these last year but I'm suprised that nobody has started on yet this year. Anyway, this is for all those expectant horsey moms and dads out there. Come post your pictures, questions, worries, and expectations for the upcoming babies.

Plus, it will make it easier for all of us thread stalkers to have them all in one place.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

im intrested to see these neww babies Anyone?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My four are already born  Have the 2011 ones cooking now lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I already started my own tread, called "My girl's still holding out" or something close to that effect. But my girl is still holding out! I don't know when she's due because she was pasture bred before I bought her, but now I'm thinking maybe July. She has a lot of signs of being close, but the udder is still not filled out like folks say it should be. 

One of my favorite things is to sit with her every evening and watch and feel the foal kick!  

I can't wait, it will be my first foal! :mrgreen:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oooh, fantastic idea smrobs, I like that they could all be in one place, rather than a bunch of different threads!

My 2010 foal is already here, filly born April 5th. No more babies for me!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay official thread stalker! lol and yeah my foal was already born this year as well = ) can't wait to see the new arrivals though!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Didn't True Colors Farm have a foal due this year out of Puchi Trap? What's the deal there, did she foal yet??? 

I am obsessed with that mare, I swear if she ever goes missing . . . don't come looking in CT!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have one due in November 2010. I hope she still counts!
This is Romance, 14.3hh Standardbred, 6 months in, just barely starting to grow a belly










And this is baby daddy, Majestikkk First Victory, 16.1hh Clydesdale


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course she counts. This is for everyone expecting a baby anytime in 2010.

I absolutely must steal that gorgeous clyde stallion. His coloring is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't he a stunner! I just about keeled over when I was sent the photos of him!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, Puchi Trap had a gorgeous filly if I remember. Not sure the exact color, but a light palomino/perlino/cremello or something like that!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are pictures I took of my girl today. I'm not sure if her udder will ever be "ready." Sigh! I told her to make sure it is well done, but how long will I have to wait, lol! :lol:


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness trailhorserider!  When is she going to pop?


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Trailhorserider- She is looking huge! When is her due date?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I posted a thread regarding my mini mare foaling soon. If the pictures are from late May, when does she appear to be due? Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here they are, taken on the 30th of May. I'll take some newer ones when I get back from vacay on Monday. 


























Anddd a pic of Daddy for good measure








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PaintedHooves said:


> Trailhorserider- She is looking huge! When is her due date?


I wish I knew! She was pasture bred and pregnant when I bought her last October. I was told her last foal was 3 months old in October, so if she was bred on the foal heat that would make her due in June. But I don't know, I'm kind of thinking she might go into July because she doesn't seem to be bagging up as rapidly as I thought she would. This is my first mare/foal. I'm very excited! :mrgreen:

Equiniphile, your gal is HUGE too!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Rawr. I want babehs! 
*stalks thread*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

> Equiniphile, your gal is HUGE too!


Oh, I know it! Waiting for her to finally pop lol! Any help with timing guesstimates are much appreciated ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm game. Dancer's due just about any time. This is my first foal, and I'm not sure exactly when she's due, but we got her 07/11/09 and son in law turned her in with the stallion a few days later. She's pasture bred, so I'm not sure if she took the first time, or if she came back into heat at a later time and we somehow missed it. Here are pix of Dancer and her best bud, Mystie. That's the fugly baby daddy in the last pic. (Son in law thought he'd make a fortune in breeding fees - but the jokes on him - no one is interested in his fugly stud (soon to be a gelding if I have my way!)

Dancer's bag has milk in it, but it's not full yet. She's not a maiden mare, so I figure it could be any time...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ The stud isn't so fugly.. just needs to put on some weight and major muscling  Your mare could use some groceries too.. But what a cutie <3 Good luck with the foaling! (hoping for a grulla paint for ya!)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> ^^ The stud isn't so fugly.. just needs to put on some weight and major muscling  Your mare could use some groceries too.. But what a cutie <3 Good luck with the foaling! (hoping for a grulla paint for ya!)


The stud's not super fugly but certainly shouldn't be breeding, either. I don't think the mare needs groceries, I think she's just supra-preggo - they get ribby in the late stages.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dee, glad to see you on here. I was wondering how Dancer was doing. 

Well, that makes 4. I wonder if anyone else will decide to join. I would if I was expecting a baby but mine was last year. LOL


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've worked really hard not to let my girl get ribby. She was a bit ribby when I bought her last fall because she still had a foal nursing. I think I am feeding her almost twice as much as my geldings. :shock:

It's really hard to evaluate the paint stud when he is underweight. No horse looks beautiful (in my eyes) underweight. But then again, I keep my guys a bit on the fat side. I guess what I am saying is, he would probably be a lot handsomer with some muscle and fat on him.  And it's hard to evaluate him conformationally from that photo because it's at an angle so you don't get a good look at his hind end. So I'm not going to be overly hard on my judgement of the boy. 

So is it actually normal for broodmares to get thin towards the end of their pregnancy? (this is my first time with a pregnant mare)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> So is it actually normal for broodmares to get thin towards the end of their pregnancy? (this is my first time with a pregnant mare)



In my experience anyways (which is admittedly limited to only a handful of large horses, but a bit more extensive in minis) it's not normal for them to actually get _THIN_, but it's normal for them to get an appearance of a prominent topline and get a little ribby in _appearance_ as the relaxin (a hormone that causes all the muscles to soften) in their system kicks up on the final approach to foaling.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooter is cow hocked and has very long pasterns. He's also a bit pigeon toed. He would look much better if stupid son in law would feed him, but he thinks the weeds in his makeshift stud pen are enough. I finally gave in and am feeding all of the horses myself, not just buying the feed.

They have all put weight on, but I would like to see them gain a lot more. Bought wormer today and will take care of that tomorrow, except maybe Dancer - a little leery of worming her so close to foaling. Farrier is coming out at the end of the month, another $150 that son in law didn't allow for so I'll have to pay that too. My salary only goes so far - the least he could do is put the feed in the bucket for the poor thing. That's why vet is willing to geld the stallions even though he really knows they aren't mine. He's not fond of BYBs...

Glad you don't think Dancer is too skinny. I came back from vacation to find that the girl who was supposed to be caring for the horses didn't feed them they way I told her too - she didn't think I knew what I was doing. She had never heard of beet pulp - I was glad she at least fed the alfalfa pellets, but not too thrilled that she also fed them the chopped corn and oats we keep as scratch for the hens. I have found that the horses don't do too well on grain - they seem to lose weight. Must be the heat or something.

Dancer's rear end changed shape this afternoon. I've never seen anything like it. Her tail bone is suddenly so prominent it's almost deformed looking. Her bag isn't very big, but if you touch it you'll get soaked from the milk, which is actually dripping. I've never been around a mare that is about to foal, so all of this may mean nothing. I only know about cows, and they make very prominent bags that get very strutted just before calving. The tailbone thing, though, is a little concerning. If Dancer were a cow, I'd be keeping watch tonight...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

dee said:


> Scooter is cow hocked and has very long pasterns. He's also a bit pigeon toed. He would look much better if stupid son in law would feed him, but he thinks the weeds in his makeshift stud pen are enough. I finally gave in and am feeding all of the horses myself, not just buying the feed.


The good thing is, it looks like she has strengths in his weaknesses. i. e.- shorter pasterns, not- cowhocked P), etc... It also sounds like she's ready and may very well go tonight! But who knows, them mares love to keep us guessing!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, no baby yet. Daughter wanted to check on Dancer every half hour last night, but I told her that was just too much. I didn't want Dancer upset by such a change in routine. We settled on a quick peek every couple of hours or so, but...nothing.

Dancer was down in the "community corner" this morning. That's were both pens (including the one the stallion is in) and the pasture all come together. All of the horses can get together and socialize - which they do every morning and from time to time throughout the day. Guess she's not ready to break that routine yet.

She had a little mucus discharge last night, so I'm guessing she's getting closer, but knowing how stubborn she can be, it could still be another month...:?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the discharge you saw last night is the mucus plug, then she will likely be going within a couple of days. Everything about that (soft butt, squirting and dripping milk, mucus discharge) screams to me that she is getting close but it is possible she could hold out for a while longer. Not too long though.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope it's not too much longer. Poor girl looks like she's about to explode! Her bag is three times the size it was yesterday, even bigger than it was this morning. We pulled her out of the lot and hosed her down to give her some relief from the heat. She has never had water used on her and didn't know what to make of it. She danced around in circles sidways around me (daughter wanted me to tie her to a tree, but I was afraid to do that in case she fought too hard) before she finally heaved a gigantic sigh, half closed her eyes and cocked a hip. She seemed to really enjoy it - good thing we have a good well, because we ran the water on her for nearly 20 minutes. 

Because we have horse flies big enough to saddle, I thought I'd better spray her. She really didn't appreciate that at all, but we managed without her pitching too much of a fit. (Did NOT spray the bag, but I did dampen a paper towel to rub the stuff on most of her big belly.) She acted much more comfortable when we put her back in the lot. No more kicking and stomping - she was eating her hay calmly.

I have a feeling I'm going to have to work with her as well as the foal on basic ground manners. She leads well enough - but she's very pushy and is just now learning to follow at a respectful distance. 

Oldest daughter popped in today to wish her Daddy a happy father's day and check on Dancer. Oldest daughter wants the foal after it's weaned, so fortunately I don't have to worry about finding someone to take/buy it. Oldest daughter can't wait for the foal to hit the ground - she wants to buy the foal halter, but wait to see what color the foal is before getting one. She'll get one the day the foal is born - Paso Fino breeder that is friends with younger daughter puts a foal halter on within 24 hours of birth. She also leaves a lead rope attached to make it easier to catch and handle the foal - she keeps new mamas and babies in smallish corrals for the first few weeks so she can get the babies used to being handled. By the time they are turned out with the rest of the herd in the pasture, the babies are lead broke and will stand to be groomed and whatnot. 

I'm still trying to get son in law to agree to geld his stallion. Even though some of the forum members don't think he's as fugly as I do, we all seem to agree that he's still not breeding quality no matter how you look at it. He'll make a good riding horse with his sweet temperment - hopefully gelding him will alleviate some of his gelding agression. Personally, I think it will help, becuas even now, as long as there is a fence between Scooter and DJ, they get along great - even do a bit of mutual grooming. Put them in the same pasture though, and it's Katy bar the door!

I'm beginning to think that these horses are going to be the death of me yet!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, still no baby. We did get a visit from the sheriff's department today, though. Seems they got a call from out of state complaining about the condition one of our horses. (Guess which one!) :?

I realize someone did it because they care about the horse, but the deputy wasn't too thrilled. He checked our vet records and feed program and pronounced himself satisifed. He thinks Dancer will domino in the next 24 - 48 hours (he breeds and trains quarter horses). He did recomend that we worm the horses, but he's about an hour late and a dollar short, since they were wormed yesterday - except for Dancer. Still a little leery of worming her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are plenty of wormers out there that are proven safe for pregnant and nursing mares. At this late a stage in the game, I don't think it would hurt the baby anyway.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> There are plenty of wormers out there that are proven safe for pregnant and nursing mares. At this late a stage in the game, I don't think it would hurt the baby anyway.


Which one would you recommend? I can pick some up on my way home. I have another tube of Zimectrin if that will work. I can worm her before she gets her dinner. (Beet pulp is soaking right now)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zimectrin should be fine. Ivermectin is one of the most common ingredients that is safe for preggo mares.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry about the sheriff's visit. It wasn't me, but I must admit I thought she was a little thin too. But then I am known to keep my guys a little on the, um, fleshy side. :lol:

But I have a dewormer question for everyone. One of my foaling books, I believe either The Complete Foaling Handbook or Blessed are the Broodmares, recommends deworming the mare within 12 hours of the foal being born. This is supposed to set the foal up for a lifetime of minimal parasites (as long as you keep up with your deworming of course). Has anyone ever done this? Do you recommend it or not? I think Ivermectin is what is recommended. I was thinking about doing it as long as I feel my mare comes out of foaling okay. Not if she looks weak or stressed. What do you guys think??? Good idea, bad idea?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, I have never heard that before but I am not the most experienced with mares and foals :?.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Am looking forward to seeing Dancer's baby pics.. my mare had her filly last year( the seller didn't bother to tell me she was bred), but I wouldn't trade my Bitsy for the world.. I think she is going to be a blue roan.. not for sure yet..


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

excited to see your foal dee- can wait to see how the coloring turns out!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Sorry about the sheriff's visit. It wasn't me, but I must admit I thought she was a little thin too. But then I am known to keep my guys a little on the, um, fleshy side. :lol:


I'm not blaming anyone for calling the sheriff. It's kinda funny, because they have asked us to babysit and feed a couple of their siezed horses from time to time. The visit today was more of a formality than anything. They get a complaint and they have to fill out a report. 

Dancer looks bad from some angles, from other's she looks just fine - it's really odd. And I, too like them fat and sassy. If you look at my avatar, that's what Dancer usually looks like. We'll get her back to her old self if we have to feed her ten times a day.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> But I have a dewormer question for everyone. One of my foaling books, I believe either The Complete Foaling Handbook or Blessed are the Broodmares, recommends deworming the mare within 12 hours of the foal being born. This is supposed to set the foal up for a lifetime of minimal parasites (as long as you keep up with your deworming of course). Has anyone ever done this? Do you recommend it or not? I think Ivermectin is what is recommended. I was thinking about doing it as long as I feel my mare comes out of foaling okay. Not if she looks weak or stressed. What do you guys think??? Good idea, bad idea?


I've not heard of this, but I can't imagine how worming at 12 hours would make a lifetime impact - worming doesn't cause an immune response like antibodies from vaccinations.....

I don't see how it would hurt, but I wouldn't count on it for the parasite free lifetime angle. My vet recommended worming at 8 weeks for the first time, and then once a month until they are yearlings. (I did this with Finn, and am doing so with Fiona as well). From the end of their first year they just go on to a standard worming schedule.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I always heard deworming in the first day will help reduce or prevent the "foal heat" diarreah. I always do it to mine (and it does seem to work, although I've heard people say it's just coincidence).


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Wishing all the new moms a safe delivery and helthy babies


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

My mare, Sonya had her foal April 25th, but I just put up a the vid on the forum.
I know I'm not technically on foal watch anymore, and I'm not trying to hijack the thread, but I thought you would all like to watch.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/rumours-birth-57889/


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Still no baby, dangit! Dancer sure is getting cranky, though. She stomped at one of the cats, when she normally just ignores them - even when the young ones play with her tail. She still wuffles in my ear, though, so she's just cranky, not impossible. And she's still a cookie monster, not to mention a pig.

She's more off by herself now - she is normally right near Mystie, or Mystie is right near her, I'm not sure which it is. However, when Mystie approaches her, Dancer doesn't object. Personally, I think she's stalling - she's had more cookies in the last few days than she has in the last two months. And before someone gets the wrong idea - they aren't real cookies - they are apple flavored horse treats.

She has more of a mucus discharge, so I think she's getting closer?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

pffft!!!! go away for 3 days and there's still no babies!!!! I want babies!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Me too!! 
There hasnt been that much baby excitement this season! I want to see wobbly legged babies!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

no wobbly legged babies from me until November!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

No wobbly baby here, yet. I gave up checking on Dancer during the night. Told her she was taking so long she was on her own. She is still walking around squirting milk...and still pregnant. Told daughter I thought she might be faking, and all the jumps and bumps in her belly were just gas...:lol:

Somehow, I don't think Dancer takes me too seriously! :wink:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Everything is holding steady at my end too. Still no baby! Izzy's udder is getting bigger, but very, very slowly. 

I am now hoping for a 4th of July baby!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Bahh Lulu's holding out on me. Pictures on my foal watch thread! The teats are pointed inward....that means she's not ready yet, right?


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Still no babies.. can't wait to see photos...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*I think she's making some progress, finally!*

Well, I think my girl is finally making some progress in the udder department. The "milk" is still clear though. I have never seen it go through the yellow faze. It's always either perfectly clear or cloudy clear. But anyway, I'm glad her udder is finally starting to fill out. 

I'm kind of hoping for a 4th of July baby, lol! :lol:

Do you guys think she will have it before or after that?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Isabelle sure looks close, though her vulva may still be a little tight. It does look like the foal has dropped, though.

Dancer's udder looks like it's going to explode. We thought she had a lot of milk, but although it's getting there, it's still just very cloudy, not really milky looking. It sure is sticky! Her vulva is _really_ relaxed, and has gone from pink to rosy, but not red yet. It will probably be another couple of days. Or more. She's being stubborn, I think...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, when I saw this on the new posts list and your name was on there, Dee, I was hoping for a baby. :,,(

Come on girls, pop out those little darlings.

On a better note, I found out that we are being given a baby by our neighbors. Just before John was gelded, he managed his way across the fence and covered their breeding stock paint. This was also a deciding factor in having him cut. Fortunately, they weren't mad and they hoped she would be bred but their situations have changed since then and they are going to be selling their stock. Since the baby has zero training at all, they offered him to us after he is weaned. So I will soon have pictures of a little black perchxpaint that is solid colored except for a blaze face.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Ugh, when I saw this on the new posts list and your name was on there, Dee, I was hoping for a baby. :,,(
> 
> Come on girls, pop out those little darlings.
> 
> On a better note, I found out that we are being given a baby by our neighbors. Just before John was gelded, he managed his way across the fence and covered their breeding stock paint. This was also a deciding factor in having him cut. Fortunately, they weren't mad and they hoped she would be bred but their situations have changed since then and they are going to be selling their stock. Since the baby has zero training at all, they offered him to us after he is weaned. So I will soon have pictures of a little black perchxpaint that is solid colored except for a blaze face.


ETA: Congrats on the foal - bet he's gorgeous - his daddy sure is!

Daughter woke me up in the middle of the night last night - "Momma, your horse is _really_ limping bad!" There hadn't been anything wrong with her earlier, so I went out to check for myself. Poor Dancer was all hunched up and would hardly move. Uh oh. I had put off worming her for a few more days, because I had to take the tube of wormer back - it had expired. So, I had dosed her early yesterday afternoon. I was afraid she was colicking or something. However, she pooped and peed (and farted :roll while we were out there, but still seemed uncomfortable (not really in pain). We kept an eye on her, and she eventually just laid down and went to sleep. This morning, she has a pointy belly, so I'm thinking the foal must have been changing position. 

Getting closer? (unless she's just teasing again!)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Ugh, when I saw this on the new posts list and your name was on there, Dee, I was hoping for a baby. :,,(
> 
> Come on girls, pop out those little darlings.
> 
> On a better note, I found out that we are being given a baby by our neighbors. Just before John was gelded, he managed his way across the fence and covered their breeding stock paint. This was also a deciding factor in having him cut. Fortunately, they weren't mad and they hoped she would be bred but their situations have changed since then and they are going to be selling their stock. Since the baby has zero training at all, they offered him to us after he is weaned. So I will soon have pictures of a little black perchxpaint that is solid colored except for a blaze face.


Wow! Congrats Smrobs!!! This is definately new thread worthy with pictures!!!! Can't wait to check out your new little one!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm, It's looking like the the mares are trying to hold out for July. Can't wait to see the foals though, this is the first thread I check when I log on.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

*It's a filly!!!!*

She was born early this morning. Mother and baby appear to be doing well. I didn't see anything different when I left for work this morning, but it was pretty dark, so she was born sometime after 6 a.m. 

One thing for sure - she's not a paint - but it looks like she may be a grulla. I'll post pics when I get back home this evening.

Oldest daugher is so excited - we were hoping for a filly!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

YAY, congratulations!!! I can't wait for pix.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

YAY! Cant wait to see her!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats but WE NEED PICS!!!!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Yaaay! I can't wait to see!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Need. Pics..!!!  Gratz!


----------



## EbonyLover4Ever (Jun 28, 2010)

One filly, one more foal to come. The filly is my horse's, half sister and she is an orphan.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

How sad, Ebony! What happened?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the filly! Definitely post pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures!! Pictures!!! 
We want Pictures!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

*Finally time to post the pix!*

These are from this morning, just an hour or so after she was born:








She looks deformed in that shot - but she was just stretching.

Dancer was tired, but baby wanted to play!








This is the daughter that is going to give the filly a forever home. She originally named the baby Spider Monkey - because the filly is all legs and bounces all over _everywhere_, but her hubby refused to let her name the fillly Spider Monkey. So - he named her "Dances with Rain" - kind of after Dancer. And - Filly was born during a stormy morning...








And a little better shot of "Dances with Rain" - AKA Rain:








I have no idea what color she is going to wind up. I don't see a dorsal stripe, so she's not grulla - unless that can show up later. She does have some white on her, contrary to my original description. One white hoof and a tiny white star. There is some black on her legs, but mostly they are silver. I love her current red coloring, though!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She looks bay-in-the-making to me, but foal coats are usually anyone's guess. She's darling, no matter what, and I like the name! (though Spider Monkey would have been so cute too). Congrats Dee, she is so darling!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, Indy. She sure is a friendly little ******. Nothing shy or spooky about her, just like her momma.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That's fantastic, that's how my almost 3 month old Fiona is. Handle her lots and keep her that way!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What a cute lil baby! I love that picture of her momma yawning and shes all perky! Congrats!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

soo cute! congrats!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's adorable. Cute name. I agree...looks like she's a bay in the makings!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm happy with bay - I'm actually shocked that she didn't come out pinto/paint, considering her sire is a paint. My all time favorite horse was a bay mare. But... I thought bays had black legs?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes silver on foals turns into black. 
People I know had a foal 5 or 6 years ago and he was pure silver when he was born. After he shed his foal coat, he was pure black.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats Dee!! Lovely little bay filly! 

In regards to your above question- Foals that aren't going grey are born with white (ish) legs just like your filly!


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on the baby, she is a doll..


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What a cutie!  Yup, definately bay. Bays are very rarely born with black legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*squeals* Aw, what a darling. She is such a cutie. Congratulations!! I can't wait to watch her grow up.

I finally went to the neighbors last night and got a few crappy pix of the baby that we are likely going to end up with. He is approx a month and a half old (I didn't ask his birthday) and is Perchxpaint. Sorry the pix are so bad, I took them with my phone.








































































He is not nearly so over at the knee as he looks in this picture. He was standing with it cocked for some reason.









He looks a bit like a movie monster in this one, I guess he shook his head when I took the pic.


















I am hoping that he will mature to be black but I'm not sure. Anybody with more experience have any guesses?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Aww he's such a cutie! I wonder if he'll be something like Rafe's height when they both mature? I think he'll be black but my guess is probably as good as yours!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Your new guy is a beaut! I love how stocky he is. 

I think I've just about decided, much to my chagrine, that Rain is going to have a head like her mamma's...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yup, the silver legs go black, she'll be a bay.

Smrobs, OMG I love the demon baby picture - he is such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

dee said:


> I think I've just about decided, much to my chagrine, that Rain is going to have a head like her mamma's...


LOL. Don't go judging her just yet. That is what I though when Rafe was born too but as he has aged and balanced out, he grew into his and it looks about right now.

I wish I could get a good pic of my baby's ears. They are so small and petite, I think he got them from John.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations Dee! She is adorable and looks to be an absolute sweet-heart.

Smrobs, I'm glad to see some photos of the colt you are getting from your neighbors. He is so handsome and I am in love with that big blaze of his.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I wish I could get a good pic of my baby's ears. They are so small and petite, I think he got them from John.




Sssshhhhh, don't talk about petite ears....Fiona is a little sensitive. :lol::lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Rafe has the same problem. He looks like half mule .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs- that baby is big enough to ride NOW! LOL Love his lil face and big blaze...and what a big eye on him! 

Indy- those ears are adorable!


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Awe congrats everyone!! I'm breeding my mare soon, just have to have her come into heat!!! So excited!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Neighbor stopped by to see the new baby. He couldn't believe how Dancer changed so quickly. She's still thinner than I want her to be, but her backbone is nearly back the way it should be - not much of a hollow left. She's doing really well by Rain - She was ribby yesterday - but you have to really look to see her ribs today!

Now, if I could just get Dancer to eat, we'd be in business! Don't panic - yet. We've been moving her into our backyard during the day - the grass got really tall and thick while we were on vacation (the one where the neighbor that was supposed to be feeding the horses _didn't_!). She's been really going to town on the grass. So much so that the soaked beet pulp and alfalfa pellets don't have as much appeal as usual. She eats a few bites and goes and lays down. Gets up - eats some more - and goes and lays down. She rolled around in her hay, too - but does not appear to be uncomfortable - just itchy. She's pooping and peeing just fine. (Mystie is the same way - not much appetite for dinner). Now, offer Dancer her "Paddock" feed, and she'll really chow down. Go figure. Hope she's not trying to go down on me, but I don't really get that vibe. She was also playing with Rain this evening...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well guys, here it is July 2nd and still no baby. I hope this doesn't drag on another month. I don't think I can take it! Izzy still looks like she did in these photos taken June 27th. The only real change is that the milk is very sticky, like sugar water. But still basically clear (maybe slightly cloudy). I don't know if I will ever see a foal. Surely she must be getting close??? Sigh!

Any thoughts, any help, please? Does the milk have to turn yellowish before she foals? I check her twice a day and have never seen yellow, only the slightly cloudy but basically clear "milk" that is now getting sticky. 

I keep hoping to see the mucous plug, but there is nothing ever when I look. Nothing, nada. Sigh.

Note: Upon second look at these photos, her udder HAS gotten more full, but I don't have any pictures of it since these. I guess I just need to vent my worries, lol. I wish I knew when she was going to foal. I want the worry and anticipation to be over. :-(


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

She has had other foals by the look of her udder. LOLShe will foal when SHE is ready. pitty we cant tell them to hurry up & spit them out eh!! LOL The anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

dee said:


> I'm happy with bay - I'm actually shocked that she didn't come out pinto/paint, considering her sire is a paint. My all time favorite horse was a bay mare. But... I thought bays had black legs?


My little filly that will come home in Aug/Sept looks just like your new little girl. Mine will be a bay too!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Katana said:


> LOL The anticipation is half the fun.


*lol* Depends on your definitions of fun! I found the waiting horrible and stressful.

trailhorserider - in my experience, the milk is yellowy-clear first, and then goes white. Freyja's got almost a bluey-white and was very thin for a while, then it became more cream-colored and extremely thick, like honey texture thick, in the days right before she foaled. As I mentioned before, I had the best luck with the milk tests - Chey Aut has posted a method of testing milk with pool strips that you can get at Wal-Mart for six bucks on this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/using-milk-strips-predict-foaling-signs-49771/


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it quite common to test the milk?I was under the impression you should not milk anything off as there is a plug that forms in the teat & this stops the possibility of infection/dirt being introduced to the udder before the foal is born?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Katana said:


> Is it quite common to test the milk?I was under the impression you should not milk anything off as there is a plug that forms in the teat & this stops the possibility of infection/dirt being introduced to the udder before the foal is born?


So what happens after the foal is born then? ;-) Wouldn't she supposedly be even more likely to have problems then?

You don't want to milk out tons, but one ml, once a day, to test isn't going to hurt anything. They do, in the late stages, get wax on their teats, but it's not a plug, it frequently falls off and reforms several times throughout the course of a day. Many mares drip/leak/even spray on their own by the time foaling actually gets here. My mare had a [slow] drip for weeks by the time she delivered.

I don't know how common it is to test the milk, but it's the most reliable IMO. I worked at a mini breeding farm for some years and milk testing was just habitually done with everyone as part of the process, so when time came around for Freyja to get near delivery, I just went ahead and started testing her too. Glad I did as well.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

They dont generally get infections after foaling because the foal is suckling all the time so therefore any foreign body that goes up there is milked out.I know with the dairy cows it is a big risk - thinking about it though I guess the risk is great because their teats are closer to the ground.Ive always just been on foal watch with ours though. We did use an alarm last year but it went off more times as a false alarm than I was impressed with LOL


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Katana said:


> They dont generally get infections after foaling because the foal is suckling all the time so therefore any foreign body that goes up there is milked out.I know with the dairy cows it is a big risk - thinking about it though I guess the risk is great because their teats are closer to the ground.Ive always just been on foal watch with ours though. *We did use an alarm last year* but it went off more times as a false alarm than I was impressed with LOL


I've always wondered how these work?


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently they have a sensor inside the unit which is attached to the bottom of the halter (generally between the clip ring & the throat latch). When the mare lays on her side the alarm is sounded. I have had mares foal standing up though with out goign down at all so Im not really convinced that they are all that great BUT I do know people that swear by them. Im glad I hired the one i used rather than bough it though.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm.. pregnant mares lay down a lot when they're close.. but not necessarily that close... Maybe with all this technology they can make something that detects contractions x)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

there is also an alarm that attaches at the vulva. that can tell when a foot comes. it's not very helpful if you don't live cloes though. it will alarm when "something" comes out of the vulva which is usually the sac at first. and i also believe there is another alarm that goes around the "waist" of the horses which is right where the cinch goes. and i believe that one also detects when it lays down as well.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

They all have good points and bad points. Not all mares will lie down to foal, and anytime they lie down it'll set off the alarm of the ones on the halter. For the one sewn in the vulva, that doesn't go off if there's a red bag. If you have a camera but aren't watching it, that's no good, either. 

All are great but should not be relied on 100%. I LOVE having a camera, especially on marestare, and won't foal without one. I also have a Breeder Alert, the one for the halter/lie down, that I use when I'm home sleeping (along with having the cam on so when it goes off and wakes me I can open my eyes and see the cam, and I have people watching on marestare to wake me too, all added together work pretty well).


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rain is here - but how can I get moma to gain weight?*

I know some of the pix I posted earlier in the thread caused more than a little concern - please - no one send the sheriff out again! (That was a bit disconcerting)

Truth be told, we had just come back from a two week vacation. Daughter was supposed to stay home and take care of the animals, but at the last minute, she and her family decided to come along. She had a "friend" who lived nearby agree to feed all the animals, and gave her a list of who gets what.

When we got home, we learned that "friend" had headed for Texas, leaving all her kids behind with her mother. Her mother isn't young, was was terrified of the horses. She watered them, but once they dragged their feed buckets beyond her reach, she didn't feed them any more because she was afraid to go in the pen with them. So, basically, the only animals that got fed were the chickens and the goats. It's amazing how quickly a horse can lose weight. I'm just glad it wasn't any worse.

Needless to say, the other horses are regaining their weight, but Dancer is nursing her new baby, and although it's been less than a week, she doesn't appear to be gaining anything. This begs the question: What the heck to feed her so she's gain weight while nursing a foal?

She gets soaked beet pulp and alfafla pellets, along with a pelleted feed called "Paddock" that is produced locally. It's a 14% forage based feed with lots of vitamins and minerals. She's feed twice a day, with a Paddock "snack" for lunch. She frequently doesn't finish all her feed. Guess it's pretty boring, our other horses don't always eat it all, either. Fortunately, although Dancer doesn't appear to have gained any weight, Rain is looking pretty good!

Dancer on 06/19/10, nine days before foaling:








Dancer on 06/28/10, 12 hours after foaling:








Dances with Rain 12 hours after foaling:








Dancer and Rain today:








Rain today (just for kicks):







Note the black creeping up her legs - and get a load of those EARS!

Any recommendations on putting weight on Dancer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just keep feeding her. You did deworm her correct? If so and she is getting all she can eat, I would just give her some time. Since she is nursing, her nutrients are all going to the baby first and she gets the leftovers. It will take her some time to build back up. You might change the rations around just a little bit, try a little less paddock and more alfalfa perhaps? But then again, I am a huge advocate for alfalfa . 

Boy you just have the worst luck going on vacation :?. Rain looks fantastic though. If her shoulder angle stays the same, she ought to be a smooth travelling mare when she's grown.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, she did get de-wormed just a few days before foaling. I guess I'm just being impatient. The other horses are showing more signs of weight gain than she is, but you're right - baby gets fed first.

Rain is built just like her momma - and momma just floats along. I was afraid she got her momma's head, but now it looks more like she got her daddy's - and his head is just about the only good thing about him, other than his temperment.

My older daughter - the one who will take Rain when she's ready to wean, is ecstatic. Liz loves the way Dancer is built (except for her head) and when Dancer decides to gait out - you can ride her for hours and neither one of you get tired! We sure hope Rain doesn't get as tall as her daddy - we want her to stay no taller than her momma. Liz has lupus, and mounting a tall horse is a bit difficult for her.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Even though she is skinny she has one hell of a shine on her coat which suggests she is healthy & definitely not lacking, she will pick up her weight. Oil is a good way to fatten her up you could work up to about 1/4 of a cup in her feeds.

Di you guys have steam flaked barley over there? Or Copra?


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Got a baby on my end!




























About three days old :] What do you guys think of the name Little Silver? It's what I've been calling the little squirt till we decided on a name, but I've grown quite fond of it lol


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Is he goign to be little?? LOL

He is very cute & ohhh soo fluffy looking LOL

Call him Hiho!! Hehehehehe


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm what if he doesn't stay silver? lol he will have one of the ironic names! he is VERY cute i don't know what it is about his head but it just makes me wanna squeeze him! lol he looks alot like my little colt did in color. and i believe he turned out Dark or Seal bay.


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh yeah he won't be staying silver, we're betting he'll shed out a dark bay like his dad. Possibly grey out when he gets older cause he's got a lot of grey grandparents but we don't know yet. I just kinda like Little Silver as a name lol, though Hiho is really cute <3 I'll admit BOTH parts of that name would be ironic cause with his parents...he's not gonna be a little boy lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations to Dee and JumperStride on your lovely, lovely babies!

I am finally feeling a bit better about my girl, that she IS making progress. Her udder is huge!!! I will try to get some pictures today. 

What's really cool is that my neighbor, who bought a Foxtrotter mare from the same place I did, is really showing signs too! My friend said she saw the mucous plug yesterday at feeding time. I drove over there because I wanted to see it (because I didn't see it on my mare yet) but by the time I got there it was gone. I am assuming she must have peed it out or something. My friend's mare is also waxing, although her udder is very small compared to Isabelle (my girl). But my friend's mare has only had a couple of foals, and Isabelle is going on number 10! 

So anyway, I really, really feel like she is getting close! The interesting thing is, the fuller her udder gets, the harder it is to express any milk. And I don't want to hurt her, so if it doesn't want to come out easy, like the last couple of times, I will just leave it alone and try again at a later time. I know her udder must be getting sore too, because she will either lift a leg or walk off when I try to express milk, and normally I can "play around" down there till the cows come home and she doesn't care. She DOES leak milk when she lays down at night, because I can see the fresh, sticky droplets on her legs.

I never did get the test strips. :-( I forgot to look at them last time we were at Walmart because they didn't make it onto the shopping list. But I have started middle of the night checks on Izzy, because she seems so very close.

It will be interested to see who goes first, Izzy or my friend's mare. 

So anyway, I hope to be able to post baby photos soon!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh Trailhorserider, I can't wait, I have really, really been looking forward to Izzy's baby!


Jumperstride, Your lil colt is darling! And I like the name Silver, regardless of color  You can make it "silver Lining" or something like that so it doesn't have to be about his color :lol: He's darling!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Do we have any more due soon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a little pony at my barn who should be dropping in a few days :] Thoughhhh we bought her from a barn who didn't know she was pregnant, so we found out kind of late on in her term and we don't know who the father is x.x She's VERY small (only 13.1) and all the stallions at the barn we bought her from are fairly large, muscley QHs :\ Cross your fingers all goes well


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Isabelle is still holding out too. A friend says she is the biggest pregnant mare she has ever seen. :shock:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*If anyone is interested....*

Here are the latest photos of Izzy, taken 7-11-10. 

The latest change is that the clear sticky "milk" has a slightly white cast to it now, instead of being really clear. So I'll take that as a good sign. 

She will also drip "milk" on occasion, but it's not a full out dripping or anything, but you can see in these latest photos a little drip forming. Sometimes there will be some sticky drippage on her hind legs, but mostly she isn't dripping when I look at her. 

Her belly also has more of a "V" shape, but I'm not so sure it isn't just edema, because she does have some edema at the bottom of her belly. Sometimes it is there for a couple of days, goes away, and comes back again. So I don't know if this is the baby dropping or just the edema. But anyway, she must go soon, I'm hoping anyway. I am checking on her before I got to bed and in the middle of the night. 

I can really see and feel how flabby she is in the hind quarter muscles. I can see the hollowed out shape in her hips and all around the tail and vulva it feels like jello. :lol:

My neighbor's mare who was purchased from the same place looks like she will go anytime too, but hasn't done it yet either. I am kind of thinking Izzy may go first, but it's hard to tell. The other mare hasn't had as many foals so her shape isn't as drastic. 

Will the udder always get black and shiny before she foals? Because I haven't seen that yet, on either mare. I'm still looking for the mucous plug too.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Ohhhh! She's really getting close! I can't wait!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wooo drastic change in the bag! and her belly is definitely sporting the "V"! babies on the horizon! yay i can't wait for pictures!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Her strange udder makes things harder to tell! (like looking for the nipples to change themself) but you can definately tell the udder is fuller!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mini mare is ready!

First of all, she's had crusty wax on her teets since Friday.

Second, her vulva looks slightly relaxed but not completely yet....

Third, she looks to be in dropped position.

Fourth, tonight when I went to check on her around 10 she was in the docile gelding's stall! She never goes in there unless she wants protection from whatever. So we moved her to the aisleway for tonight so if she foals we'll have easier access to her and no one will step on her (our horses have pasture access from their stalls).

I'm so excited! I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a big change in Izzy yesterday. Her milk went from clear and sticky to white and sticky! I also tasted it and it was sweet! (I just had too after reading on the Internet about it going from salty to bland to sweet!). 

Something else I was reading somewhere struck a bell too. I found a forum post somewhere that spoke about the mucous plug looking like "streaks of butter" and I was like OMG, Izzy had that a couple of days ago! I didn't recognize it as the plug because the only photo I had seen of one looked like a blob of pink mucous. So can the mucous plug look like streaks of butter inside the vulva? Because if so, I've seen that! 

I'm very excited and I hope she's finally close! Any thoughts on the how soon she could foal since the milk is now white and sweet? She actually had droplets last night on both nipples, but alas, no foal yet!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

YAY! A baby soon!

Sonya's milk went white a couple days before foaling. I didn't get to see her mucous plug so can't help you there, sorry. She also got droplets of milk around that time too. She started leaking A LOT of milk 2 hours before she started foaling. 
Do you have new pics since these changes?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The photos near the bottom of page 13 were taken yesterday morning. You can see a little drop of whitish milk. But as the day went on, it became more pronounced and 2am last night, she has sticky globs of white drying milk on both nipples. I could extract a bit and it was definitely white instead of the previous clear. Yay! 

But today the nipples don't really show wax, and I really don't want to milk her again because I don't want to encourage the milk to leak if it is colostrum. But I had been checking her twice a day for like a month and I was so excited to finally get white, sticky, sweet milk! :lol: 

The udder is really, really tight too. 

So I don't have new photos since yesterday morning, and last time I looked nothing was new, but if I find anything exciting later, I can get photos. 

Thank you guys for your input! Maybe tonight will be the night!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm soooo glad I didn't miss Izzy's baby while I had my internet messed up. She knew and waited for me *lol* Sounds like it will be tonight though!! Fingers crossed, come on Izzy!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like you'll have a foal very soon!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really do hope it's tonight, or at the very least the next day or two. If this keeps dragging on, I will just throw up my hands and give up, lol! 

I've really tried to do things right, feed her right, give her a nice big foaling area, bought several bales of straw. I check her frequently. Pick up poop twice a day. I've read 4 books on foals and foaling. I'm really trying here, but she needs to at least meet me halfway! :lol:

PS. No photo worthy changes this evening. She really has a "V" belly though! But still a wide load when viewed from behind.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm checking this thread first thing tomorrow and we better have a baby!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

oh I cant wait for more babies!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

haha one last really late night check before heading to bed. Hope to wake up to baby news!!


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, so it's not the anticipated Izzy baby, but it is a baby!



























Little girl was born around 3am on Saturday morning :] we had to call the vet out to help in the birth, but given all the unknowns and how late on we learned about her pregnancy things have gone spectacularly :] I'll be back with more pictures when I get them  These were taken with my phone lol


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats! What breed is she? Have you thought of any names for her?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Jumperstride congrats!! She's darling! How very, very sweet! I love blazes heehee


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations Jumperstride, she's gorgeous! 

No baby yet at my end. I just hope when she does deliver it, all goes well. Everyone is surprised at how huge she is.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No baby yet here. Looking at the pics I posted on "My Mini Mare's Foal Watch Thread", one person said end of August, one person said 2 days, and another said no more than 2 1/2 weeks. Bah! I don't know anymore


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Congratulations Jumperstride, she's gorgeous!
> 
> No baby yet at my end. I just hope when she does deliver it, all goes well. Everyone is surprised at how huge she is.



I have never seen a horse look as big as Izzy either, and that includes being around a lot of preggo minis that look like their bellies should be dragging the ground! That's why I am so anxious to see what she ends up with! She's been massive since what, about 7 months? She looked full term back then!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, when the vet checked her and found her pregnant, she was about 7 months (from what he could tell by palpating). She was pasture bred at the previous owners, so I don't exactly know when she is "due" but the vet thought August. 

I thought surely before August, but maybe the vet is right. He did tell me she was going to be huge. 

The same vet was gelding a colt at a friend's house about a month (or maybe longer) ago, and I rode Izzy over there to see if he would take a look at her. Put her in a stall and everything, and he wasn't inclined to even peek at her. 

So I dunno. I get all excited and then nothing happens, lol! I thought the milk change was something big, but a neighbor told me one of her mares dripped white milk for a couple of weeks before the foal was born (and then the foal needed a transfusion or something) so that wasn't very comforting. At least Izzy isn't dripping 95% of the time. Occasionally, usually at night, she will drip a little, but not much. 

Oh well, when she's ready, she's ready, and there isn't much I can do about it. 

I just hope she doesn't have twins or something. Or if she does, they are healthy, but everything I've read about twins says the odds are totally against them. 

I tell Izzy to make this one last baby healthy, keep herself healthy, and she can retire from the baby business. She's done her part. :lol:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

trailhorserider- I wouldn't worry about twins. The vet probably would have felt twins when palpating her. She probably just has a big baby!


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

No name for the little girl yet, though Peanut and Pixie are getting tossed around :]

We don't know what breed, her mom is a pony of...somesort lol we don't have papers for her and her father is unknown. she's already almost as tall as her mom and she's only a few days old, she we're thinking her dad was a bigger guy. We DID look at the stallions at the barn we purchased her from (they have three, the only possible fathers) I'm hoping it was this super cute WP QH, he's built really nice and doesn't have that creepy overly-muscley stock build. The other two options are a Paint horse (his confo isn't great...I'm sure he's a nice horse but he should be gelded) and an appendix.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*It's a boy!!!*

Hey, Izzy had a brand new baby boy last night around 1:00am. I went out and checked on her around 1:30 and he was already on his feet, although still wet!

He is big and handsome and delivery apparently went very well (since I missed it!) but I do have a couple of concerns. 

He has one back leg that is a bit deformed looking, although he gets around on it just fine. But I can't tell if its a contracted tendon or a bone deformity. 

I have a call in to my vet, but haven't heard back from him yet. Baby is nursing well (after a rocky start of never being able to find the nipple) and seems healthy and active otherwise. He's pooping good and is very friendly! 

I am also scared he may have an umbilical hernia, but as this is my first foal, I don't know what is normal. So here is a bunch of pictures of my very special baby. What to you guys think of the right hind leg?

I haven't quite decided on a name yet, but am leaning towards Zane. 

Also, I am ashamed to say that I can't figure out what color he is. I swore he was a bay right after he was born, but now I am almost wondering if he is some shade of dark chestnut. Mane and tail don't look quite black??? Also, could he be a gray? No white hairs around the muzzle, but he has peculiar white hairs in his tail and white roaning on his front lets. 

Pictures to follow shortly!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooh, I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are the pictures!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It does look really weird, it's almost like the bone never grew straight.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh boy is he cute! Momma looks sooo proud in that last picture! I am no foal expert so I cant ease any of your fears...but he sure is cute!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the latest two babies! Hope the little colt's hind leg is OK. Interested to hear what the vet has to say.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

He is cute! Congrats! I would say he will probably turn out to be a chestnut if he doesn't gray out. He won't be showing graying signs for awhile though. Definately let us know about the leg...at least he is getting around fine.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I like how the mom looks so proud in the third to last picture.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh he is SOOO cute! Congrats on a safe foaling. I don't know about his back leg, but I am thinking it is a bone deformity. Looks kind of like it grew crooked. It doesn't look to bad. Does it seem to be causing him pain? I hope the vet can do something about it.

I am saying he is going to be chestnut. Maybe he'll gray out. 
SOOOOOO CUTE! I love his face, and his little star!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh finally!!! Yay Izzy! He is darling....looks like a chestnut to me too though he might grey out as he matures! He's got such a delicate little face and features....do you know what kind of stallion she was bred to?? He almost looks like a little morgan foal.

The back leg is concerning. Is that swelling around the fetlock or hard, bony deposit? I hope the vet has some thoughts when he comes out. Please let us know!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, he is such a cutie. I love his petite little head and Izzy is such a proud momma in that one pic. I can't ease any of your fears about the leg either but I am anxious to hear what the vet has to say.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh finally!!! Yay Izzy! He is darling....looks like a chestnut to me too though he might grey out as he matures! He's got such a delicate little face and features....do you know what kind of stallion she was bred to?? He almost looks like a little morgan foal.
> 
> The back leg is concerning. Is that swelling around the fetlock or hard, bony deposit? I hope the vet has some thoughts when he comes out. Please let us know!


She was bred to a QH stallion, so baby is a QH/Foxtrotter cross. 

I finally got a hold of the vet and he couldn't come out today. Tomorrow or Thursday he will come out... he said he would call first. 

He said most crooked legs straighten out on their own, but what worries me is this doesn't look like the usual weak tendons you see on foals, it looks more like the bone is warped. :-( So I hope it isn't as bad as I am imagining. 

I love the little guy so much, but I am afraid the vet will say he isn't fixable. It just tears my heart out. I have been crying much of the day. I worried so much about the birth and that went fine. I really didn't think he would have a physical problem. 

PS. He is nursing really, really well though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, even if it is a deformity, it may straighten out some as he grows and it is still likely that he will remain sound, maybe not for heavy riding (maybe no riding at all, IDK) but he should be sound and happy with the wonderul care he will get from you.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't worry too much about the leg. It may not be perfect, but if he's getting around okay, it probably won't lead to any soundness issues. It could be from some sort of malpositioning in utero. I've seen some pretty ugly legs straigten up on their own. You know what they say about form following function.

He sure is a BIG boy! My Rain was a tiny little thing when she was born - she could run underneath momma without any trouble. She can't do that now. I have a feeling your big boy is so big he can't do it at all! 

Congrats!


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*New Foals*

Well, okay, I've had two foals so far, but I don't know how to get the pictures in this little box! If I put in the url, how does it know which picture I want? The page has LOTS of pictures on it on my site ... I'm confused!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on the foal! He is so adorable! I too am not sure about his leg.. I hope it's fixable though! I am going to say he's definitely, 100% going to grey out, IMO.


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Two new foals; the buckskin colt is Lunar Dude McFritz (Tuffy) - and the little bay filly is Lucinda Harmon Moon (Lucy). We love them so much!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

awwww Izzys baby is soooo cute! I think he looks liver chestnut at the moment. I hope his leg will straighten out, but atleast he is healthy and can get around and is nursing well!

And Lilacsgirl your babies are gorgeous too!!! what breed are they?


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Lilacs Foals*



boxer said:


> awwww Izzys baby is soooo cute! I think he looks liver chestnut at the moment. I hope his leg will straighten out, but atleast he is healthy and can get around and is nursing well!
> 
> And Lilacsgirl your babies are gorgeous too!!! what breed are they?


Thanks Boxer - 
They are Quarter Horse babies, bred all the way across the sea in Wales, UK.


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Curb Hock from windswept birth*

Trailhorserider, I had a little foal that was just the same when she was born - and now she's all straightened out. I worried my head off - but she really is fine now. Compare this picture at birth, and one taken at three months. There may still be a slight bump about five inches below the hock when it's all gone, but it may not show at all. In any case, it should not cause any permanent lameness. If the hock were underdeveloped it would have collapsed by now. That's what the vets told me.


----------



## Inisfree (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm new and I thought I show you my baby! Its my girls first foal and mine aswell. Trouble is I can't figure out how to put pics on tho! Lol!
All the other foals are lovely!
Holly xx


----------



## Inisfree (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah there I did it I think! 
She's newborn in those pics but she's 2 1/2 wks old now. 
I think she's going to be bay like her mum, what do you think?
Holly xx


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AWWW all the babies are cute!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

inisfree, what a gorgeous filly! I think she's going to be black!  What color was the sire and what breed is she?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wouldn't be so sure on the black! this was sparta when he was born

then his color slowly started to fade.

here he is almost shedded out.

And here he is all shedded out. i believe that he would be considered Seal bay or dark bay. and he still has the possibility of shedding out even lighter when he gains his winter fuzzies and then sheds that out next spring.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

LilacsGirl said:


> Trailhorserider, I had a little foal that was just the same when she was born - and now she's all straightened out. I worried my head off - but she really is fine now. Compare this picture at birth, and one taken at three months. There may still be a slight bump about five inches below the hock when it's all gone, but it may not show at all. In any case, it should not cause any permanent lameness. If the hock were underdeveloped it would have collapsed by now. That's what the vets told me.


Thank you LilacsGirl, your baby is lovely and she looks great! 

I am afraid my little guy has a warped cannon bone, but I won't know for sure until I have the vet out. The vet said he would call and come out either today or tomorrow. The wait is killing me. I just want him to be a sound, usable horse. And I love him so much!

Thank you guys for all your help and support! The bright side is that he is moving around great. Yesterday evening he was cantering and gaiting around the pen to keep up with his fast-walking momma! So I am trying to look at the bright side. He is moving pretty darn good on it. I just want "my baby" to be perfect. And he is everything was wishing for, a big strong colt and probably a gray to boot. So if we can get get the leg thing sorted out, I would be oh-so-happy. 

If you are the praying sort, please pray for baby Zane. The leg doesn't have to look pretty, just be sound and strong. I want him to have a bright future ahead of him!


----------



## Inisfree (Jul 14, 2010)

Her Mum's a TBx and har dad is a coloured cob, here's a pic pic of him:
I guessed she'll either end up bay or black but someone said the shading on the legs leaned towards bay. I'm happy with either, I just love her to bits! xx


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooooooooh Daddy is gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ agreed!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Trailhorserider, I love the name Zane, that's awesome! He will definitely be in my thoughts, I would think it's an encouraging sign that he is getting around so well on his legs! All the same I'll be anxiously awaiting the vet's prognosis!

Inisfree, beautiful baby!


----------



## Inisfree (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, he's a real laid back stallion aswell! Hoping he passes this on to lil Fern, her Mum is quite flightly, but a lovely gentle girl non the less xx


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Inisfree, all three are gorgeous! Love that baby though! Id guess he'd turn out to be a seal bay. Just has that 'look' to him!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no, I thought I did a post here and then I lost it. So I apologize in advance if two posts show up. Anyway I have *GREAT NEWS!*

My vet came out today and thought baby Zane will be just fine! He feels like it is a weak fetlock joint and that will correct itself as he gets stronger over the next couple of weeks. I am SO HAPPY!!! 

I was so worried he had a serious problem and he wouldn't be sound. Thank you all for all the advice, support and prayers for baby Zane. I just want him to be a healthy, happy boy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

YAY!! That sounds awesome. I am so glad it isn't anything serious.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome! I am so happy that everything will be fine! He sure is a gorgeous foal!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Oh no, I thought I did a post here and then I lost it. So I apologize in advance if two posts show up. Anyway I have *GREAT NEWS!*
> 
> My vet came out today and thought baby Zane will be just fine! He feels like it is a weak fetlock joint and that will correct itself as he gets stronger over the next couple of weeks. I am SO HAPPY!!!
> 
> I was so worried he had a serious problem and he wouldn't be sound. Thank you all for all the advice, support and prayers for baby Zane. I just want him to be a healthy, happy boy.


You'll have to keep us posted with pictures as his leg straightens.


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Posting pix*



Inisfree said:


> Hi, I'm new and I thought I show you my baby! Its my girls first foal and mine aswell. Trouble is I can't figure out how to put pics on tho! Lol!
> All the other foals are lovely!
> Holly xx


yeah - I just figured that out. It's underneath the message box and the icons in an area called additional options - there's a section with a button that says "manage attachments" if you click the button it lets you upload pics. It reduces them to the required size automatically, which is cool. Good luck! Can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay for Zane, so glad he is going to be ok, you'll definately have to post progress pics of him!!! So cute that he is already gaiting around the pen lol!!

And Inisfree, your little filly is so beautiful, love her socks and stripe, so sweet


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Go Zane!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I am so glad, trailhorserider, that is such good news!! Yay for baby Zane and his strong legs! :clap::clap:


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

yay! Congrats little Zane <3 Still waiting on a name for our little girl, but the colt I was calling Little Silver has been named Rocket lol, the mares owner's nephew or something came up with it and she liked it. I don't disagree, he is a FAST little ****** my goodness lol, he'll definitely do well on the track <3


----------



## Hevonen (Jul 8, 2010)

so happy zane is sound! i was getting worried for you!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on the cute foals everyone!

Trail horse, I'm glad your baby will be fine! He is chestnut but will go grey, you can tell by the color on his legs. If he weren't going to grey out his legs would be very pale colored. Such a cutie


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Congrats on the cute foals everyone!
> 
> Trail horse, I'm glad your baby will be fine! He is chestnut but will go grey, you can tell by the color on his legs. If he weren't going to grey out his legs would be very pale colored. Such a cutie


I would LOVE for him to be a gray! I've had two other grays (his mom and an Arab) but both were already fleabit when I bought them. I would love to have a gray to see the color change take place. And besides, then he could be Zane Gray. :lol:

Thanks for your input CheyAut on the color. And thanks to everyone for putting up with my questions and worries! I am now wondering if baby is gaited. I posted a photo in the Gaited Horse section of the forum of what I think might be a gait! He does this really smooth little fast "walk" when he keeps up with his momma. But I think it might be a gait of some sort.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope he has a nice long dappled grey stage in which you will take several photos to share with us  I love the dappled stage!

Lots of babies will do a little gait vs real trot when they're young, but yours is part gaited horse, right? So very well could be truely gaiting vs baby movement!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, his momma is a Fox Trotter, but daddy is a QH. So we'll see what I end up with! I wouldn't love him a bit less if he trotted, but gaiting would be icing on the cake. :lol:

I love dapple grays too. If he does gray out, I will have pictures of him at every stage along the way!

Basically, I just want him to be a sound, happy, well trained horse. I am curious about things like color and gait, but in the long run they don't matter at all. The first three are the most important.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Trailhorse rider - I'm glad your baby is going to be fine. It can be really scary when things don't go quite as planned.

Rain has been a little toot the last few days. Guess she's feeling her oats? She has been displaying a LOT of bad attitude toward her Momma and her Auntie Mystie. She will suddenly run at them biting and kicking, with her ears pinned back flat. She's biting them hard enough to leave marks, but they pretty much just ignore her, so I guess it's just baby hijinx or some sort of phase she's going through?

She's really growing and filling out (momma's gaining weight very slowly): 








She's also discovered the joys of playing in the water trough - though she sometimes forgets that she can't breathe underwater!:








And when I said bad attitude, I mean BAD ATTITUDE! Fortunately, it hasn't been directed at us...yet:







This was snapped just before she launched herself at her Auntie Mystie...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Vicious! But what a doll! She looks like she's going to have a pretty head after all


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL! 

I really get a kick out of her attitude, as long as it's not directed at you.  She's going to be a sassy girl. That last picture is totally adorable.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL Dee, my Fiona was just the same. As long as you are sharp and nip it in the bud if anything is directed at you, just let the adult horses handle her mischief as they see fit. They tend to be extremely tolerant of babies for the first few months, and Fiona got VERY bossy - it was funny to see her chasing big Claymore across the pasture, and he'd just run away from her. I'm sure it has some kind of basis in intinct/learning herd behavior. They didn't really start disciplining her until the 2.5 month mark, but now they give her a nip and chase if she gets bratty. I've really enjoyed watching babies grow up within the "herd" rather then being segregated... it's fascinating to me to watch herd dynamics develop. You'll probably notice in the next week or two Mystie will develop a "babysitter" personality to give momma a break to nap and graze, that's what happened with mine, though I was surprised Finn, my yearling stud colt (and Fiona's big brother) was the one that became babysitter in my herd - I would have though it would be my Misty, the only other mare I have. Fun stuff! Rain is a beautiful girl!


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

*Herd dynamics*



Indyhorse said:


> LOL Dee, my Fiona was just the same. As long as you are sharp and nip it in the bud if anything is directed at you, just let the adult horses handle her mischief as they see fit. They tend to be extremely tolerant of babies for the first few months, and Fiona got VERY bossy - it was funny to see her chasing big Claymore across the pasture, and he'd just run away from her. I'm sure it has some kind of basis in intinct/learning herd behavior. They didn't really start disciplining her until the 2.5 month mark, but now they give her a nip and chase if she gets bratty. I've really enjoyed watching babies grow up within the "herd" rather then being segregated... it's fascinating to me to watch herd dynamics develop. You'll probably notice in the next week or two Mystie will develop a "babysitter" personality to give momma a break to nap and graze, that's what happened with mine, though I was surprised Finn, my yearling stud colt (and Fiona's big brother) was the one that became babysitter in my herd - I would have though it would be my Misty, the only other mare I have. Fun stuff! Rain is a beautiful girl!


Hi there - 
Funny enough i was just this morning noticing that a pushy little yearling I bought last year is suddenly not so pushy as she used to be. When she was with the other youngsters, she would shove everybody out of the way, or block them off, to get a scratch - but now that she's with a more normalized herd - the mares have taught her manners in no time flat! She waits her turn now, and is much more respectful to horses, and to people. Go, mares, go!!


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

this is Kodac.
he was born on April 16th.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

bahahaha!! love that first picture of kodac lol tooo cute! he looks like such a character


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

oh my goodness he is. 
i LOVE babies for that reason, they are so full of life and adventure. he is so much fun to just sit out and watch for hours on end. although hes a bit of a trouble maker to in my herd. lol


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Woo hoo! Ain't you and Kodac been two busy critters? What a well handled little fella. Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

awwe thanks 
i get so many compliments on how well mannered he is for only being 3 months. i recently just took him to a show and he trotted next to me, backed up, and didnt raise a fuss at all about the bustle of showing. 
he is an absolute delight.


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like he's well bred, and well managed. It takes a special kind of handler to bring out the best in a youngster that small. Don't sell yourself short! I'm sure a lot of his good behavior is because of you. The great thing is, if he ever has to be sold, he will stay out of trouble because he is such a pleasure to handle, and he will have a nice life. You're doing him a great service.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

thank you, that means alot 
unfortunately he is for sale now. im moving away for college and cannot keep him. i am hoping to find him a really good home that will treat him the way he deserves. fingers crossed.


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

rraylutz210 said:


> thank you, that means alot
> unfortunately he is for sale now. im moving away for college and cannot keep him. i am hoping to find him a really good home that will treat him the way he deserves. fingers crossed.


Fingers duly crossed. Well, you certainly are doing everything possible to make him easy to sell, and to give him the best possible chance of a successful life. I wish all folks who bred horses were as diligent as you seem to be! Good luck in college. I'm sure you'll do very well there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dee, if she continues to be aggressive like that and it starts to be directed toward you, I will gladly loan you Dobe for a couple of weeks. Rafe went through a stage like that where he would boss his momma and the other horses he was in with around. They would just ignore him and it went on for quite a while. Then one day, I noticed that he was acting a bit obnoxious and bossy toward me so I disciplined him and then turned him loose. I went and got Dobe out of the big pasture and put him in there and he gave the little s**t a serious attitude adjustment very quickly. Ever since then, he has been nothing but respectful to both me and all other horses.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Dee, if she continues to be aggressive like that and it starts to be directed toward you, I will gladly loan you Dobe for a couple of weeks. Rafe went through a stage like that where he would boss his momma and the other horses he was in with around. They would just ignore him and it went on for quite a while. Then one day, I noticed that he was acting a bit obnoxious and bossy toward me so I disciplined him and then turned him loose. I went and got Dobe out of the big pasture and put him in there and he gave the little s**t a serious attitude adjustment very quickly. Ever since then, he has been nothing but respectful to both me and all other horses.


The first time that little brat acts agressive toward me, will be the LAST time, trust me! She aimed a kick at daughter the other day - missed by a mile. That's the only time Momma ever did anything to her, but she pinned her ears and nearly knocked Rain on her butt - I haven't figured out if it was just a coincidence or if Dancer really doesn't like Rain kicking at humans... That would be a bit much, wouldn't it! :lol:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone have any updates on equiniphile's mare?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw a thread in the pictures section, she had a little pinto filly!!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I worked ten hours today, came home and helped Shea, Mike and Liz lasso Rain so we could put her little halter on her. I held Dancer most of the time. She seemed to find the whole episode rather amusing until the first time Mike got the rope on Rain. She (Rain) pitched a screaming fit and threw herself over backwards. Mike grabbed her and tried to ease the lasso off of her before Liz slid the halter on her. Bad idea - she jumped free and we had to start all over again. 

The second time Mike got a rope on her, he did it just the way I hoped he would, and Rain reacted just exactly the way I predicted she would. He got a loop on her that didn't go around her neck - she had one leg through it so that it went around both her neck and her chest so it didn't choke her - she just couldn't move. She just relaxed and stood stock still and was even sniffing the halter and giving me kisses while I put it on her. It was like she was saying "okay, getting caught isn't so bad after all. Besides, I get apples!" :shock: Of course, when we let her go she had to run around like a speed demon until Dancer decided she had acted like a fool long enough and put her foot down. Rain stopped immediately and walked up to Dancer like she was saying "but Mom, it itches!" :-|

We left a lead rope attached to the halter, and believe it or not, Mike picked up the rope and gave it a tug, and she actually yielded to the rope and took a couple of steps in the direction of the tug. Mike was smart enought to immediately turn loose of the rope - release of pressure is a reward. Rain won't be hard to lead break after all. She sure is a smart little baby brat! :lol:


Shea is going to get pix of Rain in her new halter tomorrow.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing like the discipline of a herd to bring around a bratty young one! My "baby" is a just turned two year old, about 16 hds, socially inept filly, pushy, full of energy. 2 wks of being turned out with one or another of my geldings is really cooling her jets! She doesn't think she's such hot stuff now 

Rain is soooo cute  Funny how they come out so innocent and develop such an attitude so soon!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

No kidding! I was really concerned that things would not go well. We hadn't had much luck trying to be subtle in trying to get a halter on Rain. I was afraid someone, equine or human, would get hurt. Or Rain would get so traumatized she wouldn't have anything to do with us. I really HATED having to lasso her.

However, she was her old self within a few minutes. This morning she was prancing around as usual. Even came running up to the gate looking to have her butt scratched...


----------

